# A challenging order...



## MikeW (Dec 20, 2001)

Jon,

Is there any legerdermain that can be performed to make a 330Ci with the euro club sport pack appear on this side of the pond (fully assembled. I don't mean buying the parts afftermarket and installing them)? If so, would it be so heineously expensive that I be better off getting an M3?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

MikeW said:


> *Jon,
> 
> Is there any legerdermain that can be performed to make a 330Ci with the euro club sport pack appear on this side of the pond (fully assembled. I don't mean buying the parts afftermarket and installing them)? If so, would it be so heineously expensive that I be better off getting an M3?
> 
> ...


Sorry Mike, but the answer is unfortunately no...

:thumbdwn:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

MikeW said:


> *Jon,
> 
> Is there any legerdermain that can be performed to make a 330Ci with the euro club sport pack appear on this side of the pond (fully assembled. I don't mean buying the parts afftermarket and installing them)? If so, would it be so heineously expensive that I be better off getting an M3?
> 
> ...


legerdemain

heinously

:angel:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Hehe..hehe..hehe..You said anusly...hehe..hehe..heh....


----------



## MikeW (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: A challenging order...*



Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> Sorry Mike, but the answer is unfortunately no...
> 
> :thumbdwn: *


  

I didn't think so, but thanks for answering.

Why do the English, who probably don't buy 1/10 the unit volume we do, and require BMW to glue the steering wheel on the wrong side of the car, get all this neat stuff, and we don't. Someone should complain.

:banghead:  :banghead:


----------

